

75% of gamers have bought virtual goods - ujeezy
http://venturebeat.com/2010/07/21/about-75-percent-of-online-users-have-bought-virtual-goods-survey-finds/

======
GrandMasterBirt
Is that because those 75% are farmvile players?

Ok in all honesty, many f2p games are intended as exactly that. Free to play
and buy some online goods. I find that sometimes these f2p models are actually
quite nice and can be worth spending money into. Other times I find f2p models
evil and crippling the none f2p people. A good example was a mmorpg where you
pay for a month of faster (2x) exp gain. Which is great and many do it, but
the mmo was free otherwise. And you are not really crippled without the double
xp.

